# Driller?



## sjedgar (Oct 13, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone can help me out?

I have someone who is claiming he worked in shipyards as a 'driller'. I believe that in fact this meant he prepared ares for or worked alongside riveters.

I just wonder if someone could clarify this for me please? Or if this is incorrect let me know what sort of occupation this was? 

Thanks


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

A "driller" in a shipyard context is the generic term for a steelworker who produced holes in steel by utilising various methods.

Rivet holes were usually created by punch press operation and were not drilled.

A "pistol driller" would operate simple hand held tools and would usually only drill holes of up to 1/2" in diameter.

A "hole cutter" would produce holes of up to 6" in dia and finally a "cutter bar driller" would produce holes above 6" in diameter. 

Pistol drills were usually electrically powered tools while the larger drilling equipment would be powered by compressed air. 

"drillers" by virtue of uinon demarcation did NOT produce holes in wood, such activity was undertaken by Joinery and Carpentery trades only.

The above is simply a basic guide to such activity and may differ slightly in terms from shipyard to shipyard. The above applies to Harland and Wolff only.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Cammell Lairds very similar and in addition, of course, were the drillers in the machine shops operating the radial arm drilling machines.

Derek


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Vickers (Armstrong) ditto


----------



## sjedgar (Oct 13, 2008)

This is very helpful information. 

In addition I was wondering if anyone could clarify if a driller woudl have been exposed to asbestos?


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

very probably.........most of the trades and labouring departments would have had contact with asbestos.

the shipyard towns are full of horror stories of apprentices of yesteryear picking up all grades of asbestos and throwing it at each other in "snowball" fights during the dinner hour.
it was considered safer than plastic bags are now.


----------



## sjedgar (Oct 13, 2008)

Of course i had an 'assumption' that there would have been exposure. Unfortunately it needs to be more specific than that - information regarding what areas of the ships they worked on, it this was before/during/after the laggers, whether they drilled through asbestos etc that sort of thing.

Essentially I need to be able to say with some certainty that there was 'substantial' exposure!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i cant supply more info in such detail.........i never worked in the yards.

the relevant trades union is the place to try.


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Your question is almost impossible to answer precisely. To get an exact answer "beyond a reasonable doubt" you would have to provide the following for the individual concerned.

Name of vessels worked on
Location on vessel where work carried out
Nature of work carried out
Complete dates of employment in a shipbuilding/repair operation

In addition you would need to ascertain if asbestos was used in that particular vessel or location. That it was drilled through and by the person concerned. Unfortunately it is not enough to say that just because you have an asbestos related medical condition it must have been contracted in that environment. For example if the subject was employed by more that one shipyard or had a break in service during which they were employed in another industry where asbestos was in use it would be almost impossible to prove beyond reasonable doubt where the condition was contracted. For example a driller employed by say shipyard A then shipyard B and then by a construction company would have an almost impossible task to determine liability for his condition from a specific employer. He would be faced with the task of suing all three who doubtless would reject the claim as specific liability was not proven. Hopefully this will help answer your question.


----------

